# car wont go past 3,00 rpms



## hockey2592 (Dec 10, 2009)

hey guys i have a 2001 maxima se the CEL recently came on an i ignored it for bout a week and now im noticing that i cant get the car to go past 3,000 rpms i firsdt thought it was the tranny but its fine can anyone help me?


----------



## hockey2592 (Dec 10, 2009)

no1 can help? lol


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check out the MAF. If the ECU doesn't get a signal from the MAF, then the max rpm is limited to around 3,000.


----------



## hockey2592 (Dec 10, 2009)

how would i know if its bad?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The first thing you need to do is perform an ECU code read-out. If any fault codes are set, they can point you to the problem. You'll need an FSM for your particular car.

If it turns out that the MAF is faulty, here are some possibilities:
- The harness connector is not secure.
- Bad ground.
- Bad MAF.


----------

